# ماذا علمتك الدنيا لحد الان؟؟



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماذا علمتك الدنيا لحد الان ........

تعلمت ان انظر الى عيوبي قبل ان انظر الى عيوب الاخرين 

تعلمت ان لا اثق باحد سريعا واذا وثقت باحد فلا اعطيه ثقة مطلقه 

تعلمت ان اي وضع لايبقى على ما هو عليه ولابد وان يتغير بيوم من الايام ايمانا بقول الشاعر 
( الدهر يسهل بعد شدته ... واخر كل ليلة فجرُ )

تعلمت ان افخر باهلي دائما لانهم هم السبب في ما انا عليه الان 

تعلمت من هذه الدنيا ان الحياه اخذ وعطاء وان الصداقة هي شئ جميل لكن الاحلى ان تجد صديقا يقدرك ويحبك ويحترمك لاان تعطي بلا حدود بدون مقابل 


سنرى الان انتم ماذا تعلمتم من الدنيا 

دع الأيام تفعل ما تروم ....... ولا تعبث بهمتك الهموم*​*
يزول الشر مثل الخير عنا..... ... فلا هذا ولا هذا يدوم

سواد الليل يعقبه بياض ...... وهواج الريح يعقبه النسيم

فلا سلم الكمال لذات شخص ... فلا إنسان من عيب سليم​*​


----------



## toty sefo (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميل ............... بس يا رب نكون اعلمنا الحاجات الجميله دى فعلا *​


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع
رااائع


جدا

​شكرا


الرب معااكم​


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*الأخت روزاية /*
*بارك الله في أفكارك وأختيارك الموضوع جميل وفي وقته *


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يارب يا توتي

نورت يا جميل بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا نهيسي علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا عادل يا عسل علي مرورك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*



تعلمت ان لا اثق باحد سريعا واذا وثقت باحد فلا اعطيه ثقة مطلقه 

تعلمت ان اي وضع لايبقى على ما هو عليه ولابد وان يتغير بيوم من الايام ايمانا بقول الشاعر 
( الدهر يسهل بعد شدته ... واخر كل ليلة فجرُ )

تعلمت ان افخر باهلي دائما لانهم هم السبب في ما انا عليه الان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جمــــيـل

شكـــــــرا لكــــ*​


----------



## kemonet91 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*علمتنى الحياة ألا اهتم بانطباعى الاول نحو الناس لاصدر عنهم ارائى او احكامى على شخصياتهم*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا بنوته يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا kemonet  علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل  يا روزاية

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*ولسه بنتعلم*

*ثانكس روزى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كتيييييييييييييير 
موضوع راااااائع يا روزايه
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا كليمو يا عسل

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

نورت يا مارو يا عسل بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكو علي مرورك الرقيق زيك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا روزى
انا عن نفسى اتعلمت من الدنيا كتير ولسه بتعلم فى مدرستها
اتعلمت ان مفيش احن من الهنا علينا 
اتعلمت انى مأمنش لاى انسان  زيادة عن اللزوم
اتعلمت انى مستناش حد يجيبلى حق 
اتعلمت انى متسرعش فى اى قرار علشان الندم احساس بكرهه
ميرررسى يا قمر  *


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا دونا يا قمر

نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ثااااااانكس
                                علي موضوعك الجميل
                           كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياروزى


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا مينا يا جميل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

وكل سنة وانت طيب يا مينا يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## المايسترو (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الى ابى وامى 
اذكرهم يارب فى فردوسك 

علمتنى الدنيا من بعد ابويا وامى ما ليا حبيب على هذا الدنيا مثلهم 
الا ابويا السماوى  
وامى ام النور:smi411:


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك

وربنا يرحمهم


----------



## الورده الحزينه (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*علمتنى الدنيا انى اضحك والابتسامه تملئ وجهى وفى نفس اللحظه اكون اتعس واحده فى الدنيا*
*انا ضحكتى اسهل طريقه للهروب يمكن بتكدب بس بتدارى العيوب*
*علمتنى استحمل لدرجه انى اتعودت انى مقولش اى *
*اتعلمت انى مقولش سرى لحد ابدا مهما ان كان*
*علمتنى الدنيا انى محبش حد ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فوق الازم كل الناس واحد ودا احسن على فكره عشان كده اتعودت متألمش*


----------



## alkaldane (29 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل  روزي 86 شكرا لك 
الحياة تعلم لاخر نفس ...
تعلمت من الحياة .
ان اعطي نصف قلبي لناس ؤا احتفض بنصفه الثاني لي أنا


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا وردة علي مرورك الجميل

ويارب مايبقاش في اي حزن يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## دمعه عينيا (11 فبراير 2010)

علمتنى ان زى مافى ناس بتحس فى ناس مابتحسش
علمتنى انى اموت قلبى


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي علي مرورك 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (12 فبراير 2010)

انا اتعلمت من حياتى ان كل حياتى  فى ايد اللة يا عنى  كلة للخير 
وانا واثق فى اللة
 وباقى الامور فى حياتى باطلب من اللة انة يقودنى فيها هو دة كل الى اتعلمتة


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2010)

نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

*تعلمت ان انظر الى عيوبي قبل ان انظر الى عيوب الاخرين 

تعلمت ان لا اثق باحد سريعا واذا وثقت باحد فلا اعطيه ثقة مطلقه 

تعلمت ان اي وضع لايبقى على ما هو عليه ولابد وان يتغير بيوم من الايام ايمانا بقول الشاعر 
( الدهر يسهل بعد شدته ... واخر كل ليلة فجرُ )

تعلمت ان افخر باهلي دائما لانهم هم السبب في ما انا عليه الان 

تعلمت من هذه الدنيا ان الحياه اخذ وعطاء وان الصداقة هي شي جميل لكن الاحلى ان تجد صديقا يقدرك ويحبك ويحترمك لاان تعطي بلا حدود بدون مقابل 


سنرى الان انتم ماذا تعلمتم من الدنيا 

دع الأيام تفعل ما تروم ....... ولا تعبث بهمتك الهموم
يزول الشر مثل الخير عنا..... ... فلا هذا ولا هذا يدوم
سواد الليل يعقبه بياض ...... وهواج الريح يعقبه النسيم
فلا سلم الكمال لذات شخص ... فلا إنسان من عيب سليم*
*منقول*
​


----------



## candy shop (12 مارس 2010)

كلام جميل اوى يا رزوى 

شكرااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2010)

*كمان الدنيا بتعلمنا عدم التهوان بحد اين كان
ميرسى ليكى روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع  يا روزي

وكلماته حلوة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2010)

علمتنى الدنيا الياس والاحباط وعدم الامل قى الغد
نظرة سوداء مش كدة بس واقع


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> كلام جميل اوى يا رزوى ​
> 
> شكرااااااااا يا قمر​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

نورتي يا كاندي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كمان الدنيا بتعلمنا عدم التهوان بحد اين كان​**
> ميرسى ليكى روزى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


 

ميرسي يا سندريلا يا عسل


ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا روزي
> 
> وكلماته حلوة
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> علمتنى الدنيا الياس والاحباط وعدم الامل قى الغد
> نظرة سوداء مش كدة بس واقع


 

مش سودا ولا حاجة بس زي ما الدنيا بتدينا 

 كتير الحلو بتدينا برضه حاجات كتير مش حلوه

نورت يا جميل


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 مارس 2010)

دع الأيام تفعل ما تروم ....... ولا تعبث بهمتك الهموم
يزول الشر مثل الخير عنا..... ... فلا هذا ولا هذا يدوم
سواد الليل يعقبه بياض ...... وهواج الريح يعقبه النسيم
فلا سلم الكمال لذات شخص ... فلا إنسان من عيب سليم

يارب سلام
شكرا للكلام الرائع ده
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا ضحكة يا عسولة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (13 مارس 2010)

* روزى : بجد موضوعك تحفه *
*عجبنى اوى*

*انا الدنيا علمتنى انها مفيهاش حاجه تستاهل نبكى عليه*


----------



## Mason (13 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *تعلمت ان لا اثق باحد سريعا واذا وثقت باحد فلا اعطيه ثقة مطلقه *​
> 
> *تعلمت من هذه الدنيا ان الحياه اخذ وعطاء وان الصداقة هي شي جميل لكن الاحلى ان تجد صديقا يقدرك ويحبك ويحترمك لاان تعطي بلا حدود بدون مقابل *​


 


_ميرسى رورزى على الكلام الرائع دا _
_تسلم ايدك يا قمر_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا ماربيلا

بجد بتنوري مواضيعي بمرورك العسل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

نورتي يا ميسو يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

